# Fun Powder Day in Steamboat



## mhelm (Jun 28, 2008)

I got off work @ 7am and this is what I found... 
Just another snowy morning! on Vimeo


----------



## coloclimber512 (Aug 29, 2009)

I was up in da boat Tues. Pretty sick conditions. I was lucky enough to meet local skier Joe, who showed me how it was done on center mounted park skis.


----------

